# Letting someone "borrow" ur dog?



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wondering how common it is for a breeder to ask to borrow the pup they have sold you to borrow the dog for showing?

Not really been involved in the show side of things as I mainly have working breed until now.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

My friend has a German Shorthaired Pointer who has done well in shows and is in the Stud Book (not sure what that is) and she went to ringcraft and started showing him herself, but when he started to do well, she felt she couldn't handle him as well as she needed to, and his breeder stepped in and handles him at all the shows now, I think that's quite common. I don't know enough about showing to answer your question properly though, but I am certain someone else will...
Naomi x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's quite common in my breed for breeders to show dogs they have bred that belong to other people


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes quite common I would say 
I show my own dogs, (probably badly lol) but its all part of the experience for me
I enjoy it


For the breeder, if you dont want to show yourself its a way of getting dogs they've bred out and seen


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I've owned two bitches in partnership andp art of the deal was for me to show them, I did show one and my daughter showed the other. 

I do handle Magnum myself and have always handled Cleo, although Amy does have Cleo sometimes for Junior Handling and I've decided now that Amy can handle her all the time now as a Veteran.

I also handle a bitch for a friend, just purely coz the handler was useless, lol! I love her to bits and enjoy showing her, she is a poppet! 

I have shown a couple of other pups we've sold at a couple of shows over the years, just for fun really, none of them continued to show. 

I usually step into the breach if needed with any dogs of my breeding in the ring.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say is pretty common, however I would expect it to be discussed at the time of selling the puppy. I wouldn't have thought the breeder would come out of nowhere and say 'can I borrow your dog?' 

As always, make sure you fully trust the person if you are leaving the dog alone with them, or of possible go with your dog. I have *heard* of dogs having bad experiences when being left alone wih trainers or show handlers.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Dober said:


> I would say is pretty common, however I would expect it to be discussed at the time of selling the puppy. I wouldn't have thought the breeder would come out of nowhere and say 'can I borrow your dog?'
> 
> As always, make sure you fully trust the person if you are leaving the dog alone with them, or of possible go with your dog. I have *heard* of dogs having bad experiences when being left alone wih trainers or show handlers.


lol...thats why I was asking. I know the breeder shows her parents but nothing was mentioned at all....shes 5 months old now & i`d sent them a pic to let them see how shes grown. They emailed back & asked if they could borrow her for a few minor puppy shows.

I have said i`ll consider it but I would like to go with her too if it happens

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

claire & the gang said:


> lol...thats why I was asking. I know the breeder shows her parents but nothing was mentioned at all....shes 5 months old now & i`d sent them a pic to let them see how shes grown. They emailed back & asked if they could borrow her for a few minor puppy shows.
> 
> I have said i`ll consider it but I would like to go with her too if it happens
> 
> Thanks for the replies


In that case, your breeder obviously thinks your dog is a nice dog and would want to show off the kennel. I'd reconmended going along if you can, dog shows are great fun and are great socialisation for your dog


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

It is a common thing to happen, the breeder more then likely wants to promote their kennel. 

Its a very addictive thing showing so if you go along you would probably get the bug too  really great places to socialalise too

As others say however act with caution make sure you go along too


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry if this is a bit of a taboo question to ask, but why would a breeder want to borrow a dog for showing? Would it be for the achievement of an award, just for fun, or is money exchanged from one party to the other?

I don't really understand what is in the arrangement for either parties


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> Sorry if this is a bit of a taboo question to ask, but why would a breeder want to borrow a dog for showing? Would it be for the achievement of an award, just for fun, or is money exchanged from one party to the other?
> 
> I don't really understand what is in the arrangement for either parties


Not a bad question! Good breeders aim to be the best; when dogs win shows they win titles. The more dogs they produce with titles, the more their dogs become in demand. Lots of people go to shows to find their next breeder too. As for the owner, I guess it's just nice to have your dog do well, like your kids doing well in school.  you also have someone training and socialising your dog.

For fun shows or open shows there is not normally much (of any) on offer as prize money (sometimes like £5)

Top breeders will sometimes co-own a dog and dogs they consider show quality will only go to houses which have a proven show history.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Once again thanks for the replies

I couldn`t possibly just let her go on her own, however nice the couple are that bred her...she`s part of my family. I suppose I should be flattered that they think she is turning out a quality pup and has been said it will do good for their reputation as breeders should Eccles do well - besides me being a proud mum.

I just have no idea about show things as i said my other are all working breed. So was just interested to know if breeders commonly did this. Not sure how i`ll take to people criticising her


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

I would call it more '..handling a dog for'

Sometimes breeders may see something they have breed that has turned out very worthy of being shown and offer to show the dog, sometimes some breeders cant pick between puppies and look specifically for a home that would be willing to allow them to show the puppy/dog

4 years ago I took 2 pups sired by my Ch Male and allowed one to go to my friend, who had an unsuccessful knee operation and cant run, my partner has successfully handled the bitch for her since her 3rd show and in December at LKA they won the 3rd CC, making her into a Champion, everybody is very happy all round.


----------

